# Hunting for Mason Jars and found a Native American Gorget



## 717digger (Feb 19, 2020)

There was an old house torn down near our property and I've found many old sad irons, car parts, mason jars, milk bottles, silver coins, etc.  So I went back last week to see what I've missed and found this strange thing.  Good thing I brought it back home!  My husband took it to work and has his arrowhead friend tell us what it was... a Native American gorget!  I had to do some research and sure enough!  Cool


----------



## JustGlass (Feb 19, 2020)

Great find! I also have found one or should I say half of one as it was broken at the hole. My son has a small tear drop one that my dad found on the shore of Lake  Champlain on the Vermont side. I was there when he found it and gave it to him. It is red in color and has single hole and is in perfect condition. I love looking for indian artifacts and when you find something it really is amazing.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 19, 2020)

I've found a few broken ones too, but never a whole one.  That's a really nice example.  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Feb 20, 2020)

Very nice, looks legit! Awesome!!


----------

